# Rainbow fish recommendations?



## drewq (Jun 3, 2008)

I want to try a new fish species for my 130L NPT. I usually stock so called 'beginners' fish (they're still a life I'm responsible for!;-) ) with tetras, platies, swordtails and the like. I now think (2 years of playing it safe and learning by my mistakes!) I'm ready for a slightly more challenging fish whilst still keeping the focus on the plants because I'm really enjoying creating an 'environment.'

My first time for a planted tank. It is established- 4 weeks seeded with a 'seasoned' canister filter - with the cheapest plants I could find in LFS.
It has 3 'mystery' snails (LFS' term not mine);
4 shrimp (labeled as prawns in LFS?);
and 2 clown loaches (put in tank out of necessity as they would outgrow my other tank).

My LFS has rainbows in stock at the moment:
Coen River
Boesemani
Neon
Salmon Red Celebes

These are the names that the LFS used.

Your views on keeping rainbows in a NPT would be appreciated or should I try something completely different? 

I know D Walstad is a fan of rainbows (and sails  ) but are they more susceptible to diseases than other species?

Thank you.


----------



## n2fish (Jun 15, 2008)

I have rainbows, Iranian reds, emeralds and turquoise... another I am not sure what it is. I have had neons, aka Praecox I think. I am trying them again, for some reason they do not thrive like the others.

I would not place the celebese with the larger rainbows, they are a smaller sps.


----------



## wdpkrbowhead (May 8, 2008)

Hi Drewq. Here's a forum that is all about Rainbows --http://bowheads.org/forums. The Salmon Red Celebes sounds like a hybred or a cross. the first two bows you have listed get between 5-6", where as the neon is about 2". 130 gallon would be great. Check out the web page listed above. A lot of great people and info is at hand. Doug


----------



## drewq (Jun 3, 2008)

Thank you both for your recommendations and advice. 

Thanks for the heads up on that rainbow site Doug. Been reading up on water hardness and I fear my water may be too soft (<8) So will have to hold off on the bows as my research suggests they don't play nice in soft water.


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

drewq said:


> Thank you both for your recommendations and advice.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up on that rainbow site Doug. Been reading up on water hardness and I fear my water may be too soft (<8) So will have to hold off on the bows as my research suggests they don't play nice in soft water.


Other hobbyists with softwater have had good luck with Rainbows. If your water is GH 3-8, it may be fine. In any case, you'll need this GH to get decent plant growth.

In 1987, I bought pairs of several Rainbowfish species. They did great. Maybe I was lucky and the LFS I bought them from was well-managed and mycobacteriosis in Rainbowfish was not yet a problem

If you have disease problems with these beautiful, hearty, peaceful fish, you can always add a UV sterilizing filter.

Also, I recommend Rainbowfish sold by Wet Thumb Aquatics. I had 5 of their Rainbowfish (_M. boesmanni_) autopsied for mycobacteriois ("fish TB"). They were clean.


----------



## drewq (Jun 3, 2008)

Thank you dwalstad.

My kh/gh is 3 - 8 (for some reason my previous post put in an emoticon rather than 8). It was your informative book that alerted me to soft water as some of my plants leaves have holes in them (all other water parrameters are good).

That's good news about the rainbows as I've always liked the look of them and their temperament.

Unfortunately I'm in Sydney Australia so I'm unable to use Wet Thumb Aquatics. 

Can any aussie member recommend a similar breeder and is mycobacteriois in rainbows a problem here?


----------



## helenf (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi drewq, I'm in Melbourne.

You can get some rainbows from Dave at Aquagreen (aquagreen.com.au). I've been very pleased with my dealings with him - he's a very nice guy, and he breeds and sells good quality native fish. I'm waiting for a shipment of spotted blue-eyes for my 10 gallon NPT as I type...

Also try the forum on aquariumlife.com.au for advice about shops in Sydney - I'm sure some of the guys would have a suggestion for you.


----------



## drewq (Jun 3, 2008)

Thank you helenf

Am enjoying investigating the site and the links. Couldn't help but notice the products 'dinosaur dung' and 'dinosaur pee and spit!'
Tempted to buy them based on name alone!


----------



## helenf (Mar 24, 2008)

Yeah, I am dosing my 5 gallon NPT with "dino spit" at the moment to see if it helps with the hair algae. It is supposed to have an effect like Flourish Excel, killing off algae in the tank. No results yet, but I haven't had the chance to look closely at the tank in a couple of days.


----------

